# Help with Aristo-Craft reversing unit 10090



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I've used the Aristo craft reversing unit 11091 on our Christmas layout for years without trouble. This year, it's acting up and I'm hoping someone here will have some ideas of how to fix it.

I'm 90% sure its wired right. The train work fine for 5 or 6 passes, then it will get stuck at one end for a few cycles. I can hear the Aristo unit clicking as expected, but the train doesn't move. The Aristo unit will click a few times, then the train will take off again. But after 10-12 cycles it just stops taking off again; even though I can hear the Aristo reversing unit click.

Bad diode? Do they heat up and then maybe stop working?

I've tried a few trains and it does the same thing after a few passes.

Thanks!

Bill

Here's our annual Christmas layout:


----------



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, I meant ART 11091


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you tried cleaning the track really well past the diodes?


----------



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

toddalin said:


> Have you tried cleaning the track really well past the diodes?


Yes, that didn't help. I also switched the polarity and all that did was make is stop at the other end of the track after a few passes.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the relay in the reversing unit has a bad contact.


----------



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Sounds like the relay in the reversing unit has a bad contact.


Can that be fixed?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

FFCobra said:


> Can that be fixed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


If you can use a soldering iron, it should be fairly simple to remove and replace the relay. It should be a common type and value.

As a worst case (if it is the relay), the pins of the replacement won't line up with the board and you may need to make "extensions" and hot glue the relay in place (or such).


----------



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

I can solder, but have no idea what a relay looks like. I'll take apart the unit and see if can post a picture.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which part is the relay?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Blue box.

Looks pretty dirty at the LED. Carefully clean the area to be sure there is not a partial short there.


----------



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

toddalin said:


> Blue box.
> 
> Looks pretty dirty at the LED. Carefully clean the area to be sure there is not a partial short there.


Will do.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd clean the board and pull out the 8 pin IC, spray the socket and reinsert.

Get some contact cleaner.

Greg


----------

